
Show HN: Language_tool_Python – a Python grammar checker based on LanguageTool - jxmorris12
https://github.com/jxmorris12/language_tool_python/
======
jxmorris12
I was recently surprised to find that there are no free, easy-to-use Python
grammar-checking libraries. I forked some old code that uses a LanguageTool
Java server (languagetool.org) as a backend for a Python grammar checker. I
updated it to use the latest versions of Java and the LanguageTool API, added
a few features, and voila! There is now a free, easy-to-use Python grammar-
checking library :)

~~~
Glosster
This is actually exactly what I needed. Telepathy works.

~~~
jxmorris12
I've been meditating a lot recently, guess it improved my ESP!

